# Silver literature?



## Mmon2616 (May 3, 2014)

Any recommendations on literature for silver refining? Hoke doesn't really get into silver that much. Apparently everything was super cheap when she wrote the book. Lol.. I am researching day and night but I know there are some books or something somewhere that goes into great detail about elec/silver refining . I know some people do to share secrets and I understand. I am trying to get as much info as I can. I read post after post but eventually they start joining together in my memory. Lol.. Great forum and it had almost everything you need. I don't know much about silver cells,cathodes,anodes, and electrolytes. I just received my first batch of fixer solution and I'm going to be getting it by the ton. I know there are names of some of the set-ups but I can find them again. I will continue to search this forum and others . Thanks for your time.


----------



## solar_plasma (May 3, 2014)

Refining electrolysis of secondary silver alloys: http://www.ams.tuke.sk/data/ams_online/2005/number1/mag10/mag10.pdf

http://www.goldnscrap.com/index.php...ng-first-stage-pt-1&catid=56:silver&Itemid=74

and search for C.W. Ammen

(...as a supplement to the infos in this forum. You could also search for "moebius cell" or "thum cell")


----------



## Mmon2616 (May 3, 2014)

Thank you so much.


----------



## butcher (May 4, 2014)

I would study GSP's and Juan Manuel Arcos Franks posts, as well as other members in the silver section of the forum, Harold also has many excellent posts on these subjects, GSP has a very nice book on CD for a very fair price, with tons of information.

Basically if you keep studying, you can gain a very good understanding on this subject. things are confusing when you first begin, but as you gain more understanding the learning process gets easier.


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 4, 2014)

solar_plasma said:


> Refining electrolysis of secondary silver alloys: http://www.ams.tuke.sk/data/ams_online/2005/number1/mag10/mag10.pdf
> 
> http://www.goldnscrap.com/index.php...ng-first-stage-pt-1&catid=56:silver&Itemid=74
> 
> ...


Solar,

I'm having big troubles translating the above pdf to English. I assume it's in Polish. Google translate works but doesn't keep the formatting. I downloaded a couple of other translators but they contained malware. Any ideas? Anybody?


----------



## solar_plasma (May 4, 2014)

Oh yes, it's the wrong link. It's only an abstract of what I wanted to share. I am going to find the right link.

...here you are: http://de.scribd.com/doc/46524126/Refining-Electrolysis-of-the-Secondary-Silver-Alloys


----------

